# Dreamweaver Help PLEASE!!!



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a Yahoo! Domain name and it came with a program called Yahoo! sitebuilder, a nice program for a simple site but not enough features :down: . So I was looking for an alternative and came up with Dreamweaver, I really got used to that until it came to putting it on the web. For the site I used photoshop to create the whole backround and then I added UNDER CONSTRUCTION to it using macromedia dreamweaver. I tried to use FlashFXP to upload it to the web and I deleted everything off of it first (all folders; all Yahoo! sitebuilder stuff) and I just put my newly designed website (index.htm) I saved onto the website through FTP (not in a folder, just in the main directory). When I went to look at my site it lacked the background, it just had the under construction thing. So how do I upload my site to my Yahoo! Domain.


PS I also tried using Dreamweavers "save to remote server..." and that always comes up with a FTP error or no permission thing.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What's the URL to the web site? It sound slike your images are in the incorrect folder. WHat is the name of the background image?


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok my backround image is called P1010299.jpeg 

My url is chadm.net, if you look it should just say Under Construction, with no background


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

My ftp is set up like:

ftp://ftp.chadm.net/index.htm (in the main ftp folder)
ftp://ftp.chadm.net/P1010299.JPG (in the same folder)

I have also tried ftp://ftp.chadm.net/images/P1010299.JPG and ftp://ftp.chadm.net/background/P1010299.JPG

what do i do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Is this your site?

http://chadm.net/

And is this your source code?


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Index</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-image: url(file:///C|/Documents%20and%20Settings/Chad%20%20Mueller/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/P1010299.JPG);
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>

<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p align="right">UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!</p>
<p align="right">&nbsp;</p>
<p align="right">&lt;&lt;&lt; LINKS DONT WORK YET  	</p>
</body>
</html>
<!-- text below generated by server. PLEASE REMOVE --><!-- Counter/Statistics data collection code --><script language="JavaScript" src="http://hostingprod.com/js_source/geov2.js"></script><script language="javascript">geovisit();</script><noscript><img src="http://visit.webhosting.yahoo.com/visit.gif?us1087875359" alt="setstats" border="0" width="1" height="1"></noscript>
```
If so....you will see this part:


```
background-image: url(file:///C|/Documents%20and%20Settings/Chad%20%20Mueller/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/P1010299.JPG);
```
That means your page is trying to pull the background image from your hard drive instead of from a location on the net. Change the url to point to the internet location....


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

oh ok
thanks alot, i will post if I have any more problems


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Keep in mind that when you "browse" to insert an image in dreamweaver....you need to browse to the internet address. Not the local address....

I got into the habit of first uploading images to the net before making any links in dreamweaver. Then you can always enter the address easily with a copy/paste rather than browse....


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

so change it the url to background-image: url(ftp://ftp.chadm.net/p1010299.jpg) or to www.chadm.net/p1010299.jpg


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

i figured it out, thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

....EDITED


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

chzdog242 said:


> i figured it out, thanks a lot


Your welcome.............looks good now....

Good luck.... :up:


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey, I have one more question. When I use Macromedia Dreamweaver to edit in the design mode the background is blank, so it is kinda hard to design without seeing the background. Is there any way around that?


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

so right now my background is set as www.chadm.net/p*******.jpg (whatever it was)


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

chzdog242 said:


> Hey, I have one more question. When I use Macromedia Dreamweaver to edit in the design mode the background is blank, so it is kinda hard to design without seeing the background. Is there any way around that?


What version of Dreamweaver are you using?


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

mx 2004


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry....I use an older version (Dreamweaver 4) so I wouldn't have a clue where to tell you where to look specifically for options or settings.

I did a search though and found this statement at another forum....don't know if it helps:

Quote....

*"I use Dreamweaver MX 2004. The background color is defined in CSS. Because the login screen has a background color of white, when you preview the page or are in design mode in Dreamweaver MX, the background will appear white. This is because of nested design elements in the page. But once the page is parsed by PHP only the correct elements will be shown. "*

Unquote....

About all I have on that question....


----------

